# NotePerformer Orchestral Sounds Tour - Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra



## leslieq (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey all, I'm always trying out different types of scores in NotePerformer to explore its playback capabilities. My latest foray is Benjamin Britten's _Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra_.

If you're not familiar with the piece, I highly recommend giving the full piece a listen. In it, Britten expertly shows off the capabilities of a modern symphonic orchestra section by section; then instrument by instrument before a sparkling finale "Fugue" where he brings it all back together again.
In this mockup, I went straight to the final section: Fugue.

 


He spins a catchy melody right from: 

*Woodwind section* 
- piccolo 
- flutes 
- oboes 
- clarinets 
- bassoons 

*Strings*
- violins 1
- violins 2 
- violas 
- celli 
- basses 

*Harp

Brass*
- horns 
- trumpets 
- trombones and tuba 

*Percussion *
- timps
- xylophone 
- cymbals 
- tambourine
- bass drum 
- gong

Before bringing it all home in a rousing finale. 
NotePerformer does very well as a mock-up tool in my opinion.


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for sharing - great job!


----------



## zhengyimusic (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi! I was wondering if you could please share the Sibelius files used to produce this clip. That would be so helpful for us


----------

